# accu. Allegheny



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=101

Does anyone have this 1/32 scale engine. I use it as the standard of comparison on an O scale forum, but I don't own one. I would love to buy one someday and have Ray put DCS into it. I'm not bashing it but it's expensive. I don't invest this much in a single engine. If I hit the lottery, this is the first thing I'm buying. Pleae tell me it runs as good as it looks, Joe


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,

It is not out yet. Last I heard, delivery was still some ways off. Accucraft had a prototype of it at the ECLSTS two years ago and it was indeed a very nice looking engine. Given it is die-cast, I suspect it will be a lot like their Big Boy, another very nice engine.

Mike


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe - To echo Mike, the engine is truly gorgeous in person. I pinged Accucraft a few times this year to check on production status and they couldn't give me a more precise prediction than "spring 2009" at the earliest. I don't get the impression that it's a gigantic priority for them, but that's purely speculation on my part. Jon


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, that might explain why I never see one in person. I thought it was already released. I have saved some pictures of it in unpainted brass version. One can dream! Joe


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir, please post your pics and share them with us. Not sure how it can be unpainted brass if it's die-cast, though? Which is it?

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

From the accucraft web site it say it will be brass and diecast, thats weird but looking forward to seeing it...


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry guys, they are not my pics. They are of an unpainted version at a train show. I saw them posted by someone else, but unfortunately did not note who it was. I'm looking at them now and if it's not brass its all painted gold? the pics were downloaded on aug 21, 2008. They show a two rail version, unless its O gauge two rail? I had thought they were accucrafts, Joe


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had one on order for couple years here some picts: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allegeny 2.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allegheny 1.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allegheny 4.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allengheny 3.jpg 

Chillicharlie


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Figured it out - if it's made like most all of the accuCraft loco's then the main structure is brass/nickel silver sheet wit hsmaller details die-cast - wheels are usually stainless steel treads. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By Chillicharlie on 01/28/2009 9:06 PM
I have had one on order for couple years here some picts: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allegeny 2.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allegheny 1.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allegheny 4.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/Allengheny 3.jpg 

Chillicharlie
These are the exact pictures I was talking about! I searched 1/2 hour last night and could not find them. Thanks for posting, Joe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The only bad thing is it will be 1/32 scale, im hopen Charlie the Roe will make this loco in diecast and 1/29 scale and i will have one...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 

I am DELIGHTED it will be in 1:32 and NOT 1:29. It is NOT a bad thing. At least the scale will match the track gauge [for a change]. I am not trying to start the 1:29 vs 1:32 debate again. the Brits have put up with 10mm/ft [1:30.1] on Gauge 1 track [which has been around for about 125 years +] for about 80 years. I will be pleased if Louis or Charley [or even Fred at Accucrat] decides to produce one in your scale. 

Regards


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/29/2009 8:38 PM
Nick 

I am DELIGHTED it will be in 1:32 and NOT 1:29. It is NOT a bad thing. At least the scale will match the track gauge [for a change]. I am not trying to start the 1:29 vs 1:32 debate again. the Brits have put up with 10mm/ft [1:30.1] on Gauge 1 track [which has been around for about 125 years +] for about 80 years. I will be pleased if Louis or Charley [or even Fred at Accucrat] decides to produce one in your scale. 

Regards


Sir, with the exception of the new 0-6-0 switcher in 1/29th, ALL of Accucraft's standard gauge models are in 1/32nd scale. The Allegheny will be remarkable model by any standards, and would easily fit my 13 foot radius curves.

Sadly, all I actually *have* are 13 foot radius curves - my track is circular, and is a perfect, and very tight fit, in my teeny backyard.

The Alleghenny would look like a hippo in a bird-bath on my track.....sigh........................

Besp

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Savatgy - most of us who model trains in Gauge 1 expect nothing else with regard to the scale, as 1/32nd is the correct scale/gauge ratio.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
G1MRA #3641


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jim,Tac,
1/32nd scale is great for you guys that run that scale and i do understand it is the rite scale for 45mm track and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. i run 1/29th and would prefer for myself to have a 1/29th scale allegeny so it will go better with my other trains. but should no one decide to make this in 1/29th, i will probably buy one of these cause they are just a sweet lookin Loco,and i think with a string of 100 1/29th scale 40ft box cars behind it, it wouldnt look too bad..


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick - you may well find that since the Allegheny is so big and the tender so high, that you don't notice if its the wrong scale. Or perhaps you would. Dr. Rivet certainly can, and often points out to me the error of my ways. 
But I have been known to run 1/29 scale cars with my engine, and (GOD FORBID) passenger cars with my freight locomotives. 
Clearly, I have no standards....


----------

